
Ace of spades, Minecraft like FPS   - netcrash
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/04/13/10-reasons-you-need-to-play-ace-of-spades
======
ugh
Nice to see that Minecraft has seemingly created a new genre of first person
world building games.

~~~
Deestan
It's not correct to attribute the voxel game genre to Minecraft. It's just the
first game of the genre to reach a considerable level of success.

Minecraft is just one of many games that were directly inspired by the
underground hit Infiniminer.

~~~
danieldk
I fondly remember NovaLogic's Comanche series. While it isn't of the 'world
building' genre, its voxel engine was _very_ impressive for its time:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comanche_series>

Also interesting (historically) is 'Rescue on Fractalus'. Not just for its
cheesy name, but also due to its reliance on fractals to draw 3D mountain
sceneries:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rescue_on_Fractalus>!

Edit: videos of both games:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usj17cxSCKs>

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbZ-
chrOgGg&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbZ-
chrOgGg&feature=player_embedded)

~~~
Qz
Rescue on Fractalus had one of the most genuinely terrifying game moments of
my 'career'. I won't spoil it here, but you can probably guess what it was
from the wikipedia page.

~~~
danieldk
Indeed! Spoiler alert:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8opv5u9nf0>

First time (as a kid) was shocking...

~~~
Qz
Actually the one I was talking about is when the pilot actually gets aboard
the ship first!

------
thenduks
FYI: Windows only.

------
CWIZO
Is this a completely new thing or is it based on Minecraft's engine?

~~~
Deestan
Not based on the Minecraft engine. The Minecraft engine is proprietary and
closed-source. Also, it is (according to the developers) a bit of a runny
mess, so licensing doesn't make sense either.

~~~
CWIZO
That's a shame. I guess this game would progress more quickly if it could
leverage Minecraft's engine, since it looks the concept is nearly the same.

~~~
euccastro
Leveraging "a bit of a runny mess" doesn't sound like it would make progress
quicker. And, once the voxel rendering is implemented, is there that much more
for this game to borrow from Minecraft?

~~~
aperiodic
I hope they borrow ambient occlusion. It makes it possible to see the edge of
a voxel that's in front of an identically colored voxel, and makes the whole
game much easier on the eyes.

------
rsbrown
Jut DL'ed and played for a few minutes. I really like it, but there were
issues with lag and general UI responsiveness.

Though very rough, I'm excited about the potential for this one.

------
beza1e1
So, where is the code?

~~~
euccastro
Why has this been downvoted? The game is free software, yet the (temporary)
homepage has no link to the sources.

This is a most relevant question in a "Hacker News" site.

~~~
etcet
I haven't heard any mention of this game being free or open source. The
software it uses (Voxlap & GenLand) both have permissive non-commercial
licenses w/ attribution but are not viral like the GPL.

~~~
euccastro
I stand corrected. I thought I'd read somewhere that it was free software.
Maybe I misread "freeware" in TFA.

------
dylanrw
It's a shame it has no Mac client. :/

~~~
olsonjeffery
I actually play AoS on Snow Leopard using a Wineskin wrapper + ie7 (gross, I
know.. but all AoS games are launched from the browser and FF didn't work
right for me..)

If you're familiar with wineskin, the process was something like:

1\. create new wrapper 2\. in advanced settings, launch winetricks and install
ie7 (ie8 is always weird/crippled for me) 3\. set homepage to <http://ace-
spades.com> 4\. in OSX, download the AoS installer MSI 5\. Install the MSI
from your Wineskin wrapper 6\. Set the ie7 bin to be the "start program" for
your wrapper 7\. Launch the wrapper 8\. Click game 9\. Profit!

